# Question about Steve's Music in Ottawa and CF Martin's Guitars



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

Is somebody ever visited Steve's Music in Ottawa.
I just want to know, how is CF Martin' guitars in this store.
Is there interesting several models?

I plan to visited again Ottawa very soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

I have. I can't think they'd have _more_ guitars in the Ottawa store than the Montreal store. It's considerably smaller than the Montreal store.

If you're in Ottawa you'd do well to check out Lauzon and The Ottawa Folk Center if you're in the market for a nice acoustic. Both have good selections of top-tier stuff.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> If you're in Ottawa you'd do well to check out Lauzon and The Ottawa Folk Center if you're in the market for a nice acoustic. Both have good selections of top-tier stuff.


Ditto on Lauzon Music - I'd go there first. A nice selection of Martin and Taylor acoustics. And you'll get a lot better service than you'd get at Steves.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Le choix et le niveau de service chez Lauzon sera mieux.

On a une magasin à Ottawa qui s'appèle Intercontinental Music ( http://www.intexmusic.ca/intercontinental/ ), quelques minute de l'autoroute 417 au boulevard St. Laurent. Luer choix est tellement bizarre. Des produits de l'Europe et l'Asie qui sont pas des noms bien reconnus, mais bien construits en tous cas.

Un autre magasin à essayer est The Folklore Centre http://www.ottawafolklore.com/


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

+1 on Lauzon's. I was born and raised in Ottawa and they have a consistantly good selection of Martin guitars but they also have probably the best selection of Taylor guitars in that city. Steve's is good but they don't seem to have the consistant stock like Lauzon's on Richmond Road in Ottawa's west end. 

Bon Chance!!!


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you all friends.

Merci les copains!


----------

